# Milan-Udinese: domenica 7 febbraio ore 15.00 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Milan-Udinese, domenica 7 febbraio 2016, ore 15.00. Tv Sky e Premium.

Quinta giornata di ritorno della Serie A. Il Milan, dopo la vittoria a Palermo, sfida l'Udinese nella gara in programma dimenica 7 febbraio 2016 alle ore 15.00 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La gara sarà visibile in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 15.00 di domenica 7 febbraio 2016.

A seguire tutte le informazioni sul match, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e come sempre i voti degli utenti ai nostri calciatori.


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2016)

Partita difficilissima, in casa facciamo una fatica enorme


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Partita difficilissima, in casa facciamo una fatica enorme



Ne abbiamo due consecutive in casa adesso


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Dai dai dai (cit.)

L'udinese ha portato a casa un pareggio, e sembra in una posizione non troppo pericolosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Vincere per forza.


----------



## Kazarian88 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiamo già perso troppi punti. 
La vittoria è obbligatoria.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Partita difficilissima, in casa facciamo una fatica enorme



facciamo fatica con quelli che si chiudono, è dura ma se iniziamo come stasera potrebbe diventare semplice


----------



## VonVittel (3 Febbraio 2016)

Occhio che non è la stessa squadra indecente che si è messa a 90 contro Juve e Inter. Ha comunque una difesa di cessi, ma ha un centrocampo quasi decente (senza gente cotta e bollita come lodi e iturra) e un attacco decisamente pericoloso (senza di natale, ormai finito, e i ragazzini che trovo veramente scarsi), soprattutto con quel duvan zapata


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Partita difficilissima, in casa facciamo una fatica enorme



non capisco se è una battuta


----------



## Il Genio (4 Febbraio 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Occhio che non è la stessa squadra indecente che si è messa a 90 contro Juve e Inter. Ha comunque una difesa di cessi, ma ha un centrocampo quasi decente (senza gente cotta e bollita come lodi e iturra) e un attacco decisamente pericoloso (senza di natale, ormai finito, e i ragazzini che trovo veramente scarsi), soprattutto con quel duvan zapata



Soprattutto ha appena preso un giocatore sottovalutatissimo come Halfredsson e Kuzmanovic che penso troverà l'ambiente giusto per tornare a buoni livelli.
Poi davanti c'è quel carro armato di Zapata che fisicamente è qualcosa di sovrumano, bisognerà fare molta attenzione ma confido in Alex


----------



## Milan7champions (4 Febbraio 2016)

In casa il Milan ha sbagliato poche partite,la condizione atletica e' buona quindi sono molto ottimista.


----------



## Kaladin85 (4 Febbraio 2016)

Partita facile, ma è necessario non rilassarsi e non sedersi.
Ma finchè Bacca e Niang continuano a girare, l'importante è la solidità difensiva, perchè i gol arrivano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Febbraio 2016)

Prendere continuità ora


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2016)

*Sarà Irrati l'arbitro di Milan-Udinese.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Febbraio 2016)

L'unica cosa che conta ora siamo NOI. Non mi interessa dell'avversario che andiamo ad affrontare, ogni partita è una battaglia. Ora servono assolutamente 6 punti in casa fra Udinese e Genoa per poi andare a Napoli a giocarcela.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2016)

vinciamo facile


----------



## Devil (4 Febbraio 2016)

Sulla carta questa è una partita facile, ma noi non possiamo assolutamente permetterci il lusso di sottovalutare i nostri avversari, visto che è da inizio anno che perdiamo punti contro le squadre medio-piccole. Speriamo che Balotelli sia in giornata e che onori la sua tradizione contro l'Udinese


----------



## Devil (4 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ne abbiamo due consecutive in casa adesso



A me spaventa molto la successiva con il Genoa, che notoriamente ci riserva sempre delle brutte sorprese


----------



## neversayconte (4 Febbraio 2016)

Bisogna fare sei punti prima della sfida con il Napoli dove ci sbranano, ma ovviamente ne faremo solo quattro


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Febbraio 2016)

Da non sottovalutare, se fate attenzione sono proprio queste le partite in cui perdiamo punti, vedi contro il Bologna.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Se conosco i miei polli faremo una fatica boia (cit).  
ormai è d'obbligo.


----------



## Aron (4 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se conosco i miei polli faremo una fatica boia (cit).
> ormai è d'obbligo.



Concordo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2016)

Mah, per me l'Udinese è veramente una squadretta. Ma non si sa mai, cautela.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Febbraio 2016)

Se partiamo con l'atteggiamento giusto, vinciamo. Bisogna portare a casa i 3 punti per dare continuità.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni di MILAN-Udinese secondo Sportmediaset: 

MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.

Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Danilo, Armero; Edenilson, Badu, Lodi, Halfredsson, Adnan; Perica, Thereau. *


----------



## Aragorn (5 Febbraio 2016)

Battere Inter e Palermo giocando come abbiamo giocato e poi non vincere contro l'Udinese sarebbe come prendere 30 all'esame di Diritto Costituzionale per poi farsi bocciare in Filosofia del Diritto


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (5 Febbraio 2016)

Giocheranno alla morte per salvare la panchina di Colantuono. Speriamo bene..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Vincere con Udinese e Genoa e poi giochiamocela a Napoli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se conosco i miei polli faremo una fatica boia (cit).
> ormai è d'obbligo.



figurati se ne vinciamo 3 di fila


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo SKY filtra ottimismo per Jack!


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo SKY filtra ottimismo per Jack!



Ma è cauto ?


----------



## Il Genio (5 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Secondo SKY filtra ottimismo per Jack!



Io non lo rischierei
Lo porto in panchina e faccio giocare bertolacci al suo posto
Piuttosto Honda a sinistra e poli a destra
Stiamo parlando praticamente del nostro miglior giocatore e rischiarlo sarebbe da ciula


----------



## kolao95 (5 Febbraio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma è cauto ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Io non lo rischierei
> Lo porto in panchina e faccio giocare bertolacci al suo posto
> Piuttosto Honda a sinistra e poli a destra
> Stiamo parlando praticamente del nostro miglior giocatore e rischiarlo sarebbe da ciula



Honda e sinistra e poli a destra?? bleah


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Honda e sinistra e poli a destra?? bleah


Oppure Niang sulla fascia ed uno tra Menez/Balotelli/Luiz Adriano/Boateng dietro Bacca. Non ha senso rischiare Jack, anche perché si vede che ha bisogno di tirare un po' il fiato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Oppure Niang sulla fascia ed uno tra Menez/Balotelli/Luiz Adriano/Boateng dietro Bacca. Non ha senso rischiare Jack, anche perché si vede che ha bisogno di tirare un po' il fiato.



meglio niang e boateng


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Febbraio 2016)

Stanotte ho sognato che questa la perdevamo 1-0 ed eravamo nuovamente nel baratro.


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni di MILAN-Udinese secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Danilo, Armero; Edenilson, Badu, Lodi, Halfredsson, Adnan; Perica, Thereau. *



De Sciglio e non Antonelli? Per il resto è la formazione migliore


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni di MILAN-Udinese secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Danilo, Armero; Edenilson, Badu, Lodi, Halfredsson, Adnan; Perica, Thereau. *





Hammer ha scritto:


> De Sciglio e non Antonelli? Per il resto è la formazione migliore



E' vero, non c'avevo fatto manco caso.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Febbraio 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Stanotte ho sognato che questa la perdevamo 1-0 ed eravamo nuovamente nel baratro.



fortunatamente era solo un sogno  ti sei svegliato sudato??


----------



## 666psycho (6 Febbraio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni di MILAN-Udinese secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> MILAN (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Bacca, Niang.
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Wague, Danilo, Armero; Edenilson, Badu, Lodi, Halfredsson, Adnan; Perica, Thereau. *





io jack non lo rischierei... farei giocare una delle nostre ale di riserva, ah già, ma noi non abbiamo riserve!


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, se Bonaventura non dovesse recuperare giocherebbe Boateng.*


----------



## Hammer (6 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, se Bonaventura non dovesse recuperare giocherebbe Boateng.*



Per poi sostituirlo al ventesimo perché non ce la fa più. Che pena di riserve


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Febbraio 2016)

ma giocare con il 4 3 3 no?


----------



## Tobi (6 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Romagnoli Alex Antonelli
Honda Bertolacci Montoluvo Kucka
Bacca Niang

In caso Jack non fosse disponibile


----------



## LukeLike (6 Febbraio 2016)

A sentire certi utenti qua dentro, pure una partita con la Pergolettese sarebbe "complicatissima".


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2016)

*
I CONVOCATI. OUT BONAVENTURA, OLTRE AI SOLITI DIEGO LOPEZ, MEXES E LUIZ ADRIANO.

PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri
DIFENSORI: Abate, Alex, Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Romagnoli, Simic, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, José Mauri, Kucka, Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Balotelli, Boateng, Honda, Menez, Niang*


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> I CONVOCATI. OUT BONAVENTURA, OLTRE AI SOLITI DIEGO LOPEZ, MEXES E LUIZ ADRIANO.
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri
> ...


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2016)

Honda ala sinistra e Kucka ala destra, madonna che schifezza di rosa


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *
> I CONVOCATI. OUT BONAVENTURA, OLTRE AI SOLITI DIEGO LOPEZ, MEXES E LUIZ ADRIANO.
> 
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Donnarumma, Livieri
> ...



Meglio non rischiarlo sinceramente. Che riposi, dato che non è stato brillantissimo nell'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2016)

*Sky ha cambiato idea, giocheranno Kucka a destra e Honda a sinistra*


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky ha cambiato idea, giocheranno Kucka a destra e Honda a sinistra*



Kucka a destra farà molto bene secondo me, Honda a sinistra rischia di fare una fatica tremenda, piuttosto rimetterei questi due al loro posto e inserirei Boateng vicino a Bacca con Niang largo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Febbraio 2016)

Sul serio abbiamo solo 2 esterni di ruolo? SUL SERIO? E vogliono arrivare in Champions con i giocatori contati???

Credo sia necessario un cambio di modulo, mettere i giocatori fuori ruolo solo per continuare col 4-4-2 non credo abbia senso

4-3-1-2 con quelli che abbiamo è, purtroppo, il modulo che meglio si adatta

Donnarumma
Abate Alex Roma Antonelli

Kucka Montolivo BertoPoli

>>>>Honda

>>Niang>>>Bacca


----------



## alcyppa (6 Febbraio 2016)

Si sapeva che sarebbe successo.
Bonaventura ha speso tantissimo fisicamente dall'inizio della stagione e, non potendolo far rifiatare causa TOTALE mancanza in rosa di alternative, un suo infortunio era prevedibile.
E la stessa cosa accadrà ad Honda.


Che branco di gente fecale che abbiamo in società.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Raga si deve giocare con 4-3-3 con quegli uomini..Bertolucci e Kucka mezze ali e tridente davanti, adattando gli uomini si fa fatica


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sul serio abbiamo solo 2 esterni di ruolo? SUL SERIO? E vogliono arrivare in Champions con i giocatori contati???
> 
> Credo sia necessario un cambio di modulo, mettere i giocatori fuori ruolo solo per continuare col 4-4-2 non credo abbia senso
> 
> ...



esatto o 4-3-3 con Honda e niang larghi, poi hai anche ricambi come Menez e boateng, senza Bonaventura il 4-4-2 non ha senso


----------



## The P (6 Febbraio 2016)

Honda a sx e Jucja a dx rovinerebbe gli equilibri e spezzerebbe l'asse Abate-Kucka-Honda che tanto stava facendo bene.

La soluzione logica è Niang a sx e vicino a Bacca Balotelli, Luiz A. o Boateng.


----------



## folletto (6 Febbraio 2016)

Lo diciamo dall'inizio del mercato che servivano alternative sugli esterni e cvd.....ecco qua. Per me bisogna proprio cambiare modulo, mancasse Honda si potrebbe anche trovare una soluzione ma senza Jack credo che si dovrà schierare il 433 visto anche contro chi giochiamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Sky ha cambiato idea, giocheranno Kucka a destra e Honda a sinistra*



Non bisogna cambiare modulo, mai nella vita.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Partiamo favoriti ma senza jack la vedo durissima


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Honda a sx e Jucja a dx rovinerebbe gli equilibri e spezzerebbe l'asse Abate-Kucka-Honda che tanto stava facendo bene.
> 
> La soluzione logica è Niang a sx e vicino a Bacca Balotelli, Luiz A. o Boateng.



concordo o al massimo prendi il primo che capita e lo metti largo a sinistra, almeno 10 undicesimi rimangono inalterati


----------



## LukeLike (6 Febbraio 2016)

Non mi importa chi va in campo. La vittoria è l'unico risultato permesso.


----------



## J&B (7 Febbraio 2016)

continuare la striscia positiva


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai! oggi si vince! niente scuse e forza milan!!


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vi dico la verità, mi è ritornata un po' la voglia di Milan.

Io sono uno che ama i campioni, ma quando vedi una squadra organizzata, dove gli uomini in campo sanno a chi passare il pallone, come il Milan delle ultime 2 partita, mi gaso lo stesso.

Questo per dire che basterebbe poco.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Amici sono tesissimo come non mi accadeva da tempo...... Facciamoci forza ...please....


----------



## davoreb (7 Febbraio 2016)

Partita difficilissima visto il mercato demenziale fatto a Gennaio, manca 1 giocatore e bisogna stravolgere la squadra.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Vi dico la verità, mi è ritornata un po' la voglia di Milan.*
> 
> Io sono uno che ama i campioni, ma quando vedi una squadra organizzata, dove gli uomini in campo sanno a chi passare il pallone, come il Milan delle ultime 2 partita, mi gaso lo stesso.
> 
> Questo per dire che basterebbe poco.



Pure a me!!!!il derby e il Palermo mi hanno dato nuova linfa...oggi dobbiamo vincere!!!!!sarebbe davvero bello che si riempisse San siro per dare la spinta decisiva alla squadra!fossi a Milano ci andrei!!la Juve giustamente anche nel periodo più nero ha avuto il max sostegno pubblico ...noi veniamo da annate terribili ma dato che i biglietti si trovano facili sarebbe bello poter esserci.io mi attaccherò alla TV a tifare davvero oggi!!forza Milan!!!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Io vivo a Milano, ma oggi c'è una pioggia da paura, e sarei anche andato se il tempo non fosse stato così inclemente. Per il vecchio milan lo avrei fatto, ma quando penso a quei due delinquenti mi passa la voglia e me la guardo a casa.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ho appena visto Atalanta-Milan Primavera...non comprendo come, con l'attuale emergenza sulle fasce, Mihajlovic non si sia portato dietro Felicioli oltre a Locatelli.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

dobbiamo crederci per il terzo posto.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> dobbiamo crederci per il terzo posto.



Crediamoci che gli altri fanno pena. Avessimo fatto una campagna acquisti saremmo stati in piena Corsa.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

pari di Fiorentina e Inter.
dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Nicco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Obbligatorio vincere, indiscutibile necessità dei 3 punti, inevitabile desiderio estremo di accorciare la classifica. DAJEEEEEE


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non voglio nessuna scusa, vittoria punto e basta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai anche una vittoria sofferta oggi..


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questa partita e la prossima in casa contro il Genoa ci diranno chi siamo, non possiamo non vincere queste due partite in virtù dei pareggi di Fiorentina ed Inter, andare a -4 con il prossimo match Fiorentina Inter è obbligatorio


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vincere in qualunque modo, pure con autorete al 90'.


----------



## sion (7 Febbraio 2016)

anche perche' la prossima ce fiorentina inter...quindi


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Occasione imperdibile oggi


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali

Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Honda; Bacca, Niang

Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Felipe, Danilo, Wague; Edenilson, Kuzmanovic, Badu, Lodi, Armero; Matos, Thereau*


----------



## koti (7 Febbraio 2016)

Da vincere assolutamente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Partita importantissima e non facile, guai a sottovalutare l'Udinese.

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Honda; Bacca, Niang
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Felipe, Danilo, Wague; Edenilson, Kuzmanovic, Badu, Lodi, Armero; Matos, Thereau*


Senza Jack faremo una fatica...


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Honda; Bacca, Niang
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Felipe, Danilo, Wague; Edenilson, Kuzmanovic, Badu, Lodi, Armero; Matos, Thereau*



Tantissima fatica a centrocampo. Bertolacci fuori fase e Kucka fuori ruolo, ma purtroppo non ci sono alternative migliori


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-4-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Alex, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Bertolacci, Montolivo, Honda; Bacca, Niang
> 
> Udinese (3-5-2): Karnezis; Felipe, Danilo, Wague; Edenilson, Kuzmanovic, Badu, Lodi, Armero; Matos, Thereau*



Formazione sbagliata di Sinisa secondo me. Doveva cambiare una pedina soltanto e invece ha spostato tutto.


----------



## uoteghein (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai ragazzi su. Un'altra vittoria...poi penseremo al gioco e a costruire una squadra sensata. Ma adesso i risultati


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Peppe Di Stefano: "Abbiati è venuto a chiedere il risultato finale di Verona-Inter e quando ha saputo del 3-3 finale lo ha raccontato ai compagni, che hanno iniziato a riscaldarsi con ancora più carica"
Quantomeno sanno che non possono fallire oggi. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vincere e basta.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai ragazzi!!! Non smentiteci


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliata di Sinisa secondo me. Doveva cambiare una pedina soltanto e invece ha spostato tutto.



Ha cambiato una sola pedina, Kucka al posto di Bonaventura.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per favore...per piacere....per cortesia....per grazia ricevuta......VI PREGOOOOOOO!!!! Concentrati e cattiviiiiiiiii


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se conosco i miei polli faremo una fatica boia (cit).
> ormai è d'obbligo.



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tantissima fatica a centrocampo. Bertolacci fuori fase e Kucka fuori ruolo, ma purtroppo non ci sono alternative migliori



Anche per me Kucka all'esterno e sprecato, ma l'anno scorso nel Genoa ha giocato spesso da esterno, quello che mi preoccupa è il duo camomilla Monto/Berto.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Forza forza anche questa possiamo vincerla


----------



## Reblanck (7 Febbraio 2016)

Se vinciamo siamo a 4 punti dal terzo posto e sarebbe tanta roba....Poi la prossima giocano Fiorentina-Inter


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Alla fine mi sembra la scelta più sensata; non rovina la catena di destra Honda-Abate e dall'altro lato permette ad Antonelli di spingere di più con un Kuco a protezione.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Prolunghiamo la nostra striscia di vittorie e andiamo a prendere i prescritti!


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi Segna pentolacci


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ah, c'è Ciccio Degrado Lodi.

Ancora va in giro?!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Partiti bene.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Partiti bene.



ora ci siamo un po seduti


----------



## ignaxio (7 Febbraio 2016)

bisogna segnare subito!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Io allargherei bertolacci, kucka al centro è un dominatore


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

ha perso l attimo, va bene lo stesso carlos


----------



## uoteghein (7 Febbraio 2016)

eccoci! alè!


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pazzesco. Gol di quel cesso di Armero. Pazzesco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

gol dell'ex..va beh non si vince oggi


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma come se fa? Ma cristo santo


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non ci credo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

puragati da armero.. che pena


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2016)

Tornati sulla terra segna pure sto bidone di Armero assurdo.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo tornati ai nostri standard.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

se non si vince e un occasione persa! svegliatevi adesso !


----------



## wfiesso (7 Febbraio 2016)

Olè... tornati con i piedi per terra, non possiamo proprio permetterci di rilassarci un secondo


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

Armero, mio Dio


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Lo sapevo.lo sapevo.lo sapevo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

bertolacci è un insulto al calcio


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Con Pippolacci si gioca in 10 e senza Bonaventura facciamo pena


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Già finita. Armero. Che comica


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Finora attegiamento scandaloso


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Perderò la schedina per il Milan... Sicuro...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

avevamo iniziato bene e adesso ce la facciamo sotto!


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai segna niang!


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

se ciaooooo...


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perché tira Niang le punizioni e non Honda?


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Possiamo anche cambiare canale...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Formazione sbagliatissima, senza le accellerate di Kuska al centro siamo troppo prevedibili, Niang svaria troppo e sguarnisce l'area, per giunta non ha i tempi di gioco per essere quello che si piglia l'onere di costruire.

Fuori subito uno tra Monto e Berto, Niang all'esterno e dentro uno tra Boa e Balo che visto il campo bagnato possono essere importanti con i tiri da fuori.


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Cessolacci non sa fare nulla


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dietro dietro dietro giocano sempre dietro ****


----------



## Milo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ho messo diretta gol...


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci é imbarazzante e dannoso. Madonna che cesso..


----------



## danjr (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma nessuno che dia due sberle a niang? Ha rotto con le sue punizioni patetiche


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci scatena istinti omicidi. 

che nervoso.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Inutile illudersi...questo siamo....una squadretta da 6/7 posto al massimo....


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Antonelli migliore in campo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

gol di bacca annulato, fuorigioco netto


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Carlos l'ha messa ma era in fuorigioco


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliatissima, senza le accellerate di Kuska al centro siamo troppo prevedibili, Niang svaria troppo e sguarnisce l'area, per giunta non ha i tempi di gioco per essere quello che si piglia l'onere di costruire.
> 
> Fuori subito uno tra Monto e Berto, Niang all'esterno e dentro uno tra Boa e Balo che visto il campo bagnato possono essere importanti con i tiri da fuori.



e chi ci metti al posto di monto o bertolacci? poli?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

se vabbè, pure ammonito....


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo fallo a metacampo giallo, loro fallo al limite della area nulla


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e chi ci metti al posto di monto o bertolacci? poli?



boateng


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

A quanto è quotato il gol di badu???


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Bertolacci é imbarazzante e dannoso. Madonna che cesso..





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Bertolacci scatena istinti omicidi.
> 
> che nervoso.




.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Quante partite sono che ci arbitrano contro?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e chi ci metti al posto di monto o bertolacci? poli?



rimetti kucka al centro, semplice. 

anche perché cessolacci lascia le voragini in mezzo al campo, non sa fare un minimo di filtro.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boateng




se ciao..


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> se ciao..



a me non piace ma meglio di baertolacci


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai, dentro Boateng e fuori Bertolacci.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> rimetti kucka al centro, semplice.
> 
> anche perché cessolacci lascia le voragini in mezzo al campo, non sa fare un minimo di filtro.




bertolacci non sa fare niente..


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2016)

Senza uno tra Bonaventura e Honda non si può giocare col 4-4-2.


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2016)

Kucka in mezzo, niang in fascia e dentro uno tra Balotelli e Boateng.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, dentro Boateng e fuori Bertolacci.



con montolivo ammonito mi sa che rischia di uscire lui.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me non piace ma meglio di baertolacci





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, dentro Boateng e fuori Bertolacci.



ragazzi ok che Bertolacci è un cesso..ma cosa volete che migliori Boateng?? non è in condizione neanche per giocare all'oratorio..


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

montolivo non sa fare un lancio per dio..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Armero Maradona


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ragazzi ok che Bertolacci è un cesso..ma cosa volete che migliori Boateng?? non è in condizione neanche per giocare all'oratorio..



chi vuoi? Balotelli?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bertolacci non sa fare niente..



questo è palese. 

mi credi che non riesco a trovargli un ruolo ? non sa fare nulla, filtro non lo fa, sbaglia i passaggi di 2 metri, come assist zero, sapevo che era bravo negli inserimenti ma manco quelli fa.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bisogna ammettere che oggi montolivo non è in stato comatoso come al solito.


----------



## walter 22 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai sveglia


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ragazzi ok che Bertolacci è un cesso..ma cosa volete che migliori Boateng?? non è in condizione neanche per giocare all'oratorio..



Boateng al di là di come è messo fisicamente sappiamo tutti che ha grandi colpi e ha personalità quantomeno.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang che fa 9000 falli per partita perde anche il 90% dei palloni che toca


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non la raddrizzeremo mai


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Se non vinciamo questa partita giuro che mi faccio internare.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 6,5

Abate 5,5
Alex 5,5
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 6/7

Honda 5,5
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 5-
Kucka 6-

Niang 5,5
Bacca 6


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se non vinciamo questa partita giuro che mi faccio internare.


Buon internamento


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

Classica partita dove i porconi si sprecano.

Ad ora non vedo modi possibili per recuperarla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

andiamo a fiammate, poca roba per ora


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci fa schifo


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Vergognosi, senza palle, sembrano che stiano giocando una partita amichevole. Perdiamo di sicuro da un goal di Armero, assurdo


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

malissimo kucka e niang


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sfortuna cosmica...sono entrati una volta in area in 45 minuti e hanno segnato...


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sbeffeggiati da un cesso di squadra fatta da mezze cartucce recuperati da fallimenti totali!!! Una vergogna unica


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Come sostentevo l'anno scorso, e a ragion veduta: Armero > De Sciglio

Noi imbarazzanti, ma è ovvio quando sostituisci Bonaventura con Bertolacci


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6,5
> 
> Abate 5,5
> Alex 5,5
> ...



Parente?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa fatti sentire adesso


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

0 tiri in porta... quanto si fa sentire l'assenza di Jack e la presenza di Bertolacci.


----------



## Devil (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sbeffeggiati da un cesso di squadra fatta da mezze cartucce recuperati da fallimenti totali!!! Una vergogna unica



Stai parlando di noi o dell'Udinese XD?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e chi ci metti al posto di monto o bertolacci? poli?



leggi bene, KUcka e uno tra berto/MOnto interni
Niang a correre sulla fascia e Boa o Balo a fianco di Bacca.

Ma un allenatore sveglio lo fà dopo 20 minuti, non regala un tempo all'avversario.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

E anche oggi la CL si rincorre domani

Mi segno alla lista dei cessi resuscitati Armero. Fa schifo da sempre, fa schifo quest'anno, contro di noi Cafu


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi bertolacci e Niang mi stanno piacendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il gol di Armero non era nemmeno quotato.

Schifo Niang e Bertolacci.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di noi o dell'Udinese XD?



Effettivamente.....


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

L'assenza di Bonaventura si sente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Oggi bertolacci e Niang mi stanno piacendo



Bertolacci è impresentabile


----------



## Devil (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque Mihajlovic fa un passo avanti e due indietro, che senso ha mettere Kucka sull'esterno quando avevi trovato una certa solidità con lui e Montolivo al centro? avanzate Antonelli piuttosto oppure arretrate Niang e fate giocare Luiz Adriano con Bacca. Che senso hanno queste follie tattiche?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Sfortuna cosmica...sono entrati una volta in area in 45 minuti e hanno segnato...



Sono queste le cose che mi mandano in bestia.. 'sta squadra ridicola colma di gente da Serie D che sta in vantaggio a S.Siro.. Mah


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi ma solo io vedo uno scempio tattico dovuto a Bertolacci? Kucka DEVE tornare al suo posto assolutamente, bertolacci li é inutile e dannoso. Quindi fuori l inutile, kucka torna al centro e dentro uno tra Balotelli e Boateng, con niang sulla fascia.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'assenza di Bonaventura si sente.



Il non avere ricambi sensati si sente


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> 0 tiri in porta... quanto si fa sentire l'assenza di Jack e la presenza di Bertolacci.



L unica consolazione é che kondocoso sarebbe costato il doppio e avrebbe reso uguale...
Jack é fondamentale in sta squadra .
Spero recuoeri presto menez


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questo primo tempo è uno schiaffo in faccia dopo il trionfo del derby.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi la fascia honda-abate non esiste e antonelli-kucka fa quello che può. 
Niang deve ancora capire di non essere troppo frenetico mentre honda al contrario deve darsi una svegliata.
Forse più che mai questa formazione mostra le lacune tecniche della squadra. Forse mettere kucka centrale con montolivo e inserire boateng al posto di bertolacci potrebbe ravvivare il centrocampo.


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sembra quasi che l'unica anima di questa squadra sia Bonaventura.
Nel secondo tempo, a costo di rischiare di prenderne altri, bisogna cambiare atteggiamento. Sinisa deve farsi sentire, e forte. Non è possibile perdere oggi che altri risultati (Fiorentina e Inter) ci sono stati favorevoli.
NON è possibile.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma solo io vedo uno scempio tattico dovuto a Bertolacci? Kucka DEVE tornare al suo posto assolutamente, bertolacci li é inutile e dannoso. Quindi fuori l inutile kucka torna al centro e dentro uno tra Balotelli e Boateng, con niang sulla fascia.



.


----------



## Alex (7 Febbraio 2016)

ovviamente 2 vittorie di fila erano già troppe..


----------



## Reblanck (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dentro Balotelli al posto di Bertolacci e mettiamo Niang sulla fascia e Kucka in mezzo.
Davvero male se non riusciamo a vincere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang vergognoso anche 5 milioni erano troppi per sto cesso, manco atleticamente riesce a farsi valere, va SEMPRE dal lato sbagliato...


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

Errore grave di Mihajlovic che ha di fatto rivoluzionato il centrocampo spostando sia Kucka che Montolivo. Malissimo. 

Questa è un occasione che NON si deve fallire.


----------



## marionep (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nessun appunto da muovere, ce l'hanno messa tutta. Sono semplicemente scarsi, scarsi, scarsi, ma tanto tanto scarsi. Due attaccanti incapaci di stoppare un pallone (e uno di loro così stupido da commettere continuamente fallo sul difensore permettendo all'altra squadra di riposizionarsi e guadagnare tempo), centrocampisti lenti e incapaci di saltare l'uomo creando una minima superiorità numerica, terzini coi piedi montati al contrario.

Un fuoriclasse in porta,ma è consolazione da poco.

Stiamo perdendo contro una delle tre o quatrro squadre peggiori della A, con l'allenatore mezzo esonerato.


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

E' un miracolo se la pareggiamo questa...


----------



## robs91 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Manca qualità.Contro queste squadre a San Siro faremo sempre fatica,quindi non mi sorprende il risultato.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Errore grave di Mihajlovic che ha di fatto rivoluzionato il centrocampo spostando sia Kucka che Montolivo. Malissimo.
> 
> Questa è un occasione che NON si deve fallire.



Sì, è vero, andava cambiato il meno possibile.

Comunque penso che rimetta subito i pezzi a posto al rientro dagli spogliatoi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

senza bonaventura siamo nulli li davanti


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Nessun appunto da muovere, ce l'hanno messa tutta. Sono semplicemente scarsi, scarsi, scarsi, ma tanto tanto scarsi. Due attaccanti incapaci di stoppare un pallone (e uno di loro così stupido da commettere continuamente fallo sul difensore permettendo all'altra squadra di riposizionarsi e guadagnare tempo), centrocampisti lenti e incapaci di saltare l'uomo creando una minima superiorità numerica, terzini coi piedi montati al contrario.
> 
> Un fuoriclasse in porta,ma è consolazione da poco.
> 
> Stiamo perdendo contro una delle tre o quatrro squadre peggiori della A, con l'allenatore mezzo esonerato.



.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Oggi bertolacci e Niang mi stanno piacendo



Ma vai su interfans per cortesia..


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Aldila della formazione svagliata primo tempo patetico senza una idea di gioco senza intensita senza nulla, Karnesis non ha tocato palla.. In**r e Fiorentina ne hanno perso punti ma questi stanno ancora dimostrando che non hanno la personalità per vincere nulla e sopratutto quella paura nella avversità.. credo Mihajlovic dovreve rischiare e cambiare modulo, Kucka non puo giocare li, hanno 50 minuti per reagire.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Febbraio 2016)

Solito scempio che riporta coi piedi per terra. Vista dal gol annullato a Bacca, più o meno. Un nulla si aggira per il campo, è il Milan.
Togliere prima di subito Bertolacci, Niang sulla fascia e Kucka in mezzo, che sembrava un fenomeno, oggi meno. Davanti boh: mononeurone mi dà fastidio solo a pensarlo, forse un Boateng sgravato da compiti di copertura, tanto persa per persa...


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Si capiscono subito le partite nate male che poi finiranno anche peggio, atteggiamento vergognoso, senza un briciolo di carattere,squadra e allenatore da prendere a pedate. Ora nel secondo tempo ci sara' il culmine del degrado, l'entrata di Balotelli.


----------



## Devil (7 Febbraio 2016)

Avrebbe più senso spostare direttamente Bertolacci in attacco (dove giocava quando era a Lecce e nei primi anni col Genoa) e avanzare Antonelli inserendo uno tra De Sciglio e Calabria. Spiace dirlo, ma oggi Mihajlovic bocciatissimo.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

Spero che Bertolacci si rompa qualcosa così da non vederlo mai più.
Una vergogna per il calcio, mai visto uno scempio del genere.
Ridatemi Muntari


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Si capiscono subito le partite nate male che poi finiranno anche peggio, atteggiamento vergognoso, senza un briciolo di carattere,squadra e allenatore da prendere a pedate. Ora nel secondo tempo ci sara' il culmine del degrado, l'entrata di Balotelli.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo!!!
Senza carattere non vinceremo mai queste partite


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Partita finita.
Grazie Milan, per l'ennesima occasione gettata alle ortiche


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque non capisco il vostro pessimismo, oggi la squadra non sta facendo malissimo. Gli errori sono di sinisa che si sta complicando la vita da solo facendo scelte illogiche.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Partita finita.
> Grazie Milan, per l'ennesima occasione gettata alle ortiche



No, non è finita.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli per esempio non ha un gran senso.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

lo sapevo che senza bonaventura avremmo perso


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

per una partita così sono importanti i colpi dei singoli.
i nostri singoli, purtroppo, sono solo Balotelli, Boateng e Menez.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Oggi bertolacci e Niang mi stanno piacendo





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Schifo Niang e Bertolacci.


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> per una partita così sono importanti i colpi dei singoli.
> i nostri singoli, purtroppo, sono solo Balotelli, Boateng e Menez.


E Jack..Ma oggi non c é..


----------



## Marco23 (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma vai su interfans per cortesia..



Ancora? ma basta oh


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

esce kucka..ma percheee


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai, vabbè, ha tolto Kucka..


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> E Jack..Ma oggi non c é..



sì scusami, intendevo dei disponibili oggi..


----------



## walter 22 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esce kucka..ma percheee



Vuoi togliere Bertolacci hai visto che prestazione mostruosa che sta facendo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

balotelli eccolo


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Da lì deve tirare Montolivo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

kucka fuori, e Bertolacci ancora dentro  

quando 20 mln contano più di 3.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma che cavolo di cambio ha fatto?? ma porca miseria!!! kucka per balotelli..


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma perché non ha tolto Bertolacci?


----------



## Victorss (7 Febbraio 2016)

Toglie kucka..va beh..


----------



## beleno (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai, vabbè, ha tolto Kucka..


Evidentemente Bertolacci ha qualche santo in paradiso. Scelta assurda imho, poi per far posto a balotelli


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che disastro Montolivo...che disastro...


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

questo portiere è un fenomeno


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che fenomeno pazzesco Donnarumma


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Giglio ci salva e Niang la metteeee


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

E' entrato 2 minuti già lo vorrei prendere a calci
NIAAAANGGG


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niangggg dajeeeee.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

grande Gigio! e grande gol di Niang!! GOOOOL!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

niangggggg


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il gol non è di Niang. E' di Donnarumma. Fenomeno.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Io
amo
donnarumma


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

godo



grande gigio prima


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gigioooooooo e' tuttoooooo tuoooo


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il gol non è di Niang. E' di Donnarumma. Fenomeno.



concordo


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

La palla di Bacca, la parata di Donnarumma. 
Incredibile.

Da un errore di Antonelli.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma decisivo, Donnarumma è un fenomeno.

Adesso vinciamola.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque abate cosa sta combinando?


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Maledetto Antonelli basta di volere sempre giocare dietro come prima opzione..

Poi bene Niang la prima cosa bene che ha fatto


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gol sbagliato, gol subito. Dai cavolo! Andiamola a vincere.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

eh ma niang è scarso e non deve giocare, è la terza partita di fila che vi zittisce


----------



## medjai (7 Febbraio 2016)

Quel gol è di Donnarumma


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gigio, grandissimo!


----------



## alcyppa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non la sto vedendo.
Cos'ha fatto Donnarumma?


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2016)

Siamo realistici.
A meno che il club non avrà dei nuovi proprietari entro l'estate, la società non rifiuterà una megaofferta per Donnarumma.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Gigio


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bravo anche Bacca nel gol


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> leggi bene, KUcka e uno tra berto/MOnto interni
> Niang a correre sulla fascia e Boa o Balo a fianco di Bacca.
> 
> Ma un allenatore sveglio lo fà dopo 20 minuti, non regala un tempo all'avversario.



ah ok... avevo letto male. scusa


----------



## pablog1585 (7 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Niang vergognoso anche 5 milioni erano troppi per sto cesso, manco atleticamente riesce a farsi valere, va SEMPRE dal lato sbagliato...



3 gol nelle ultime tre partite contando gol e assist nel derby a 21 anni...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo.
> Cos'ha fatto Donnarumma?



fatto una gran parata


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

madonna che sfigato colantuono, ma tacesse.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

niang deve smettere di calciare punizioni o calci d'angolo è palla persa al 99% dei casi. non capisco perché se ne occupa lui.. forse in allenamento la mette sempre al incrocio..boh..


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (7 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Siamo realistici.
> A meno che il club non avrà dei nuovi proprietari entro l'estate, la società non rifiuterà una megaofferta per Donnarumma.



Ti direi che mi starebbe anche bene se i soldi presi venissero reinvestiti bene... Ma visto l'ignoranza in campo calcistico di Galliani speriamo vendano presto il club..


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

era rigore tutta la vita


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che arbitraggio è?


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non ci credo...


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma noooooo cosa sbagliato bacca! dai che facciamo il secondo!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

no vabbè, pazzesco.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non ci credo


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2016)

mah


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

I giornalai di Sky: non era rigore!!!! Ma per favore


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai!! molto meglio il secondo tempo


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

arbitraggio vergognoso


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

No vabbè ma sti arbitri


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Irrati svegliati, santo dio..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Arbitraggio per l'ennesima volta scandaloso


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che angolo era


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli almeno fingi di stare in campo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma dai..


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma come fai a non fischiare cristo.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Irrati sta pesantemente incidendo sul match.


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Tuttl fischi o non fischi contro


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Irrati immondo.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Abate vs Armero, l'ignoranza della fascia


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Grandissimo Alessio!


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci in crescita


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang non ne azzecca una


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang accendi il cervello


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

avrei tolto honda che mi sembra stanchino, vabbè.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Entra il tamarro


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

se ciao.. dentro l'altra zavorra..


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2016)

Cioè leva niang per boateng? Ma cos'è stupido ? Ma è normale sto Allenatore ? È il migliore in campo dopo il portiere


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cioè leva niang per boateng? Ma cos'è stupido ? Ma è normale sto Allenatore ? È il migliore in campo dopo il portiere



Infortunato hanno detto a Premium.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang ha avuto un problema muscolare


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niang problema all'inguine secondo MP


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non so come riuscite a criticare niang veramente avete dei preconcetti assurdi .


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng e Balotelli assieme

Ciaone


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cioè leva niang per boateng? Ma cos'è stupido ? Ma è normale sto Allenatore ? È il migliore in campo dopo il portiere



sembrava cmq un po stanco.. ma l avrei lasciato ancora un po.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

ci siamo già spenti


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

boateng e balo ormai entrano per contratto, sono 2 sostituzioni fisse.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Boateng e Balotelli assieme
> 
> Ciaone



Siamo una società di recupero ex calciatori. E vogliamo raggiungere il terzo posto. Ok.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Niang ha avuto un problema muscolare




non ci voleva


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il fallo su bertolacci era da rosso diretto. Ennesimo arbitraggio ridicolo ai nostri danni


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

il vero errore è stato togliere kucka per balotelli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma Kucka e Niang sono usciti per non correre il rischio di vincere?


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

ci manca solo che sia un infortunio serio per niang.. società di incompetenti.. non abbiamo sostituti all altezza ne per jack, ne per niang.. benissimo


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comincia coi tacchi il cafone con le cuffie


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

se vabbè boateng entra e si mette a fare i tacchi  

quell'altro che cammina e fa i giochetti da fermo. 

madonna che scempio


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma Kucka e Niang sono usciti per non correre il rischio di vincere?




a quanto pare niang è uscito per infortunio


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

a loro li fischia tutti, tutti.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

peccato


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque, complimenti all'arbitro


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Abate


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

abate vuole scartare tutti


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Leggevo che anche Kucka aveva qualche problema fisico.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non segniamo nemmeno dopodomani


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

manco se entra una gru la mettiamo dentro


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Balordelli i colpi di tacco falli al campetto


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo cane


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sapevo sarebbe finito così quel contropiede quando l'ho visto partire


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Tamarro maledetto


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

troppe zavorre e subentra la stanchezza, è dura.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ora tocca ad Honda.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

un passaggio al portiere, bravo balo


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma come la tira.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

cos'era sta mozzarella?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

eh giustamente da lì tira un destro, mi sembra ovvio.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai faccio il 2 a 1 lo meritiamo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mettetela dentro, dai!


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Toccherebbe di nuovo honda


----------



## ignaxio (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma perchè non batte honda!!!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

basta balo, bastaa


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2016)

Somaro


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Cioè ma scherziamo?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Doveva darla subito in profondità


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma perché non fa provare honda?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao, Keisu'..


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che asino, è veramente incommentabile


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Honda e Bertolacci


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque boateng meglio del previsto


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che schifooooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma cosa fa bertolacci


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma che scarsoni il duo montolivo bertolacci..


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Stiamo facendo di tutto per non segnare.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai.

. Facciamo sto gol


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolucci boateng Balotelli grazie Galliani


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Montolivo cane ignorante ASINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai ragazzi e facciamo questo gol.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bertolacci è in crescita verso il baratro


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che sfiga


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Nooooo


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma nooooooo cane maledetto


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

ma noooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non è possibile, dio mio


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

non ci credo ma si sparasse bertolacci


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

niente, da queste cose capisci che non la vincerai mai.


----------



## uoteghein (7 Febbraio 2016)

cioè quindi secondo voi Bertolacci ha sbagliato una cosa facile? o mio dio


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pure mio nonno segnava da lì, che senso ha tirare quella mina


----------



## mr.wolf (7 Febbraio 2016)

andula candula


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mortovivo di gran lunga peggiore in campo


----------



## ignaxio (7 Febbraio 2016)

La meritiamo!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai dai


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

siamo al 83 esimo e stiamo correndo come matti.. dai ragazzi! vinciamo sta partita!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

abbiamo ancora un cambio ? chi può mettere di utile ?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il problema è che Balotelli e Boateng, quelli suebentrati, stanno messi peggio di quelli che hanno iniziato dal 1°. Con questa rosa non si va lontano


----------



## cremone (7 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> abbiamo ancora un cambio ? chi può mettere di utile ?



Menez??


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi su, oggi la responsabilità è tutta di sinisa. Far entrare balotelli...dai per favore


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> abbiamo ancora un cambio ? chi può mettere di utile ?



nessuno...


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che tira sto tamarro....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Febbraio 2016)

hahahahahah boateng


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Metti Menez..


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Boateng dopo 10 minuti è gia sfiancato


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

honda a breve farà la fine di jack: è stanchissimo e rischia un infortunio.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

dai fatelo anche all ultimo secondo ma fattemi sto benedetto gol.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Poteva essere il Bertolacci Day oggi


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

uff


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

quando c'è stato da fischiare per l'Udinese l'ha sempre fatto, stessi falli per noi non li ha fischiati mai, compreso quello del rigore su Antonelli


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Abate oggi è sui suoi peggiori standard


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Altri punti buttati nel cesso


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

non si può andare a giro con una rosa di 10-11 giocatori... ogni cambio è come un rosso, si finisce per giocare in inferiorità


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che piedi di piombo


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Meritavamo di vincerla imho


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> non si può andare a giro con una rosa di 10-11 giocatori... ogni cambio è come un rosso, si finisce per giocare in inferiorità




.


----------



## Reblanck (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa ha sbagliato quando ha tolto Niang per mettere il velino Boateng che non regge nemmeno 10 minuti.
Cmq abbiamo anche sfortuna Bacca e Bertolacci si sono mangiati due grossi goal.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dai, di capoccia qualcuno!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niente.... Da fare


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

quante occasioni abbiamo gettato al cesso?
Solo le altre segnano al 93esimo


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Abate è da 3


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

non vuole entrare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma che sfiga maledetta


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli invece di impegnarsi a giocare pensa a tuffarsi


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

è una cosa vergognosa sto Milan


----------



## diavolo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Arbitro Maledetto


----------



## Isao (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque l'udinese ha fatto un solo tiro. Squadra imbarazzante. Nemmeno un giocatore degno. Noi abbiamo pareggiato e questo ci rende come loro.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> non si può andare a giro con una rosa di 10-11 giocatori... ogni cambio è come un rosso, si finisce per giocare in inferiorità



Una società che permette una formazione con Balotelli e Boateng contemporaneamente non si merita nulla


----------



## Dany20 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Altri punti persi.


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2016)

ennesima prova del nove fallita


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

andiamo a 40 punti, non è un dramma..stasera forza samp


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dispiace ma oggi la squadra ha dato quello che poteva, gli errori più grossi sono di sinisa.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

altri 2 punti buttati, stavolta li meritavamo però.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che furto.. All'Udinese e a Karnezis auguro le peggio cose e non solo sportivamente. Pezzi di fango


----------



## Nicco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Balotelli è l'inutilità fatta persona, irritante in tutte le sue forme, lo voglio sul primo aereo.


----------



## Reblanck (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa ha sbagliato quando ha tolto Niang per mettere il velino Boateng che non regge nemmeno 10 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2016)

Buttati via due punti, loro hanno fatto poco niente a parte il gol e la super parata di gigio prima del 1-1, ma era scontato che non si vinceva ma quando mai abbiamo recuperato punti quando le altre non vincevano? mai, guardiamo avanti ma la prossima siamo OBBLIGATI a vincerla visto lo scontro diretto fiore-inter.


----------



## Kaw (7 Febbraio 2016)

Noi poco brillanti, ma ce ne andasse bene una ogni tanto.
Per vincere dobbiamo sempre fare la partita perfetta, non sculiamo mai.

Questa comunque è la pietra tombale sul terzo posto, se non recuperiamo punti quando gli altri pareggiano quando lo facciamo?


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che sfiga clamorosa, partita stradominata, meritavamo di vincere 4-1.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che furto.. All'Udinese e a Karnezis auguro le peggio cose e non solo sportivamente. Pezzi di fango



In versione Yashin


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 7,5
Abate 5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6,5
Kucka 5,5
Montolivo 4
Honda 6
Bertolacci 4,5
Niang 5,5 per il gol
Bacca 6,5

Balotelli 5
Boateng 6

Mihajlovic 5


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Non voglio più mai più illudermi!!!! Mai più. Andate a lavorare


----------



## walter 22 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che sfiga


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 7

Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6,5

Honda 6
Montolivo 5,5 (mi dispiace, tanta volontà ma ha sbagliato decine di passaggi)
Bertolacci 5,5 (meglio nel secondo tempo)
Kucka 6-

Bacca 6 (bene l'assist per Niang, male il gol di testa sbagliato)
Niang 6+ (peccato s'infortuni nel momento migliore)

Balotelli 5
Boateng 5

Mihajlovic 5,5 ha regalato il primo tempo

Irrati 4 ha deciso la partita in maniera scientifica, fischiando tutto quello che poteva fischiare a favore della Udinese mentre ha sorvolato su tutti gli episodi dubbi che potevano essere a nostro favore.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Meritavamo di vincere 6-1, cribbio. Mai stato così nervoso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Giocare per vincere e avere balotelli in campo per un tempo è follia, follia


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Meritavamo la vittoria.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi tanta sfortuna, tante occasioni sprecate il secondo tempo ma c'e' da dire, come sempre, che non abbiamo le riserve. Se fai subentrare il secondo tempo gente come Balotelli e Boateng, non puoi aspettarti proprio nulla.


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Febbraio 2016)

Peccato veramente,il secondo tempo l'abbiamo giocato praticamente solo noi.I due punti persi contro quest'Udinese fanno proprio male. Poi quell'occasione sulla linea di porta è l'emblema della sfiga assurda che ci perseguita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Normale quando sei costretto a schierare cose tipo Boateng e Balotelli.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Se la sono cercata quando hanno deciso di mettere su questa rosa cortissima e piena di lacune e di chiudere il mercato di Gennaio con Boateng.

Non c'è nulla di cui sorprendersi. Ora speriamo che Jack e Kucka possa rientrare subito perchè altrimenti sarà ancora più nera la sitauzione.


----------



## Kazarian88 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che nervi, quanti punti buttati.
Siamo destinati ad arrivare sesti.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Poteva farci finire l'azione al 90


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

Cioè, rendiamoci conto che oggi le 3 riserve migliori che potevano entrare erano Boateng, Balotelli e Menez, tutti e 3 sciancati.
Guardate che panchina avevamo oggi, una roba immonda.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sinisa allenatore scarso.


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mi è piaciuto molto l'impegno dei ragazzi nel secondo tempo. Meritavamo di portarla a casa.

Mihajlovic oggi 2. Dopo l'errore di spostare Kucka annullandol, anche l'errore di togliere Niang per un Boateng, che si sapeva, non serve a nulla.

Balotelli pessimo su tutti i fronti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi a parte l'assist male bacca, certi gol non si possono sbagliare


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donna 7,5
Abate 5,5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Antonelli 6,5
Honda 6
Montolivo 5,5
Bertolacci 6
Kucka 6
Bacca 5,5
Niang 6
Boateng 5,5
Balotelli 5,5


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma siete tarati?? se kucka e niang hanno avuto problemi fisici, come fate ad accusare Miha che li toglie dal campo......


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

io non amo Mihajlovic ma Niang è uscito solo perché aveva un problema all'inguine.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pareggio imperdonabile, semplicemente questa squadra non merita giocare una sola partita di Champions league, già una Europa league e troppo per questa gente, noi tifosi dobbiamo metersi l'anima in pace, la realtà e questa..

Gigio 7
Abate 5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6
Antonelli 5
Honda 6
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 5
Kucka 5
Niang 5
Bacca 4

Balotelli 4
Boateng 4

Mihajlovic 3


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

In 9 giocavamo fissi nella loro trequarti, società assassina


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pareggio conseguenza del nulla che Galliani ha lasciato in panchina a Mihajlovic. 
Il quale ci ha messo del suo, levando Niang e Kucka per mettere due cessi riverniciati come Balotelli e Boateng. 
D'altronde, dei risultati non frega niente in società.
Mercato zero? Zero riserve se un titolare si fa male. 
Risultato? Punti persi.

EDIT: non sapevo che i due usciti avessero problemi fisici. Dimenticavo la mInzione speciale per Balotelli, sempre propositivo e incisivo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Febbraio 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto molto l'impegno dei ragazzi nel secondo tempo. Meritavamo di portarla a casa.
> 
> Mihajlovic oggi 2. Dopo l'errore di spostare Kucka annullandol, anche l'errore di togliere Niang per un Boateng, che si sapeva, non serve a nulla.
> 
> Balotelli pessimo su tutti i fronti.


Niang ha chiesto il cambio, ma le guardate le partite?


----------



## davoreb (7 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Sinisa ha sbagliato quando ha tolto Niang per mettere il velino Boateng che non regge nemmeno 10 minuti.
> Cmq abbiamo anche sfortuna Bacca e Bertolacci si sono mangiati due grossi goal.




Niang non stava bene, la cosa vergognosa è la società che non ci ha voluto neanche provare.

Quando abbiamo vinto lo scudetto con Ibra a dicembre era stato fatto un mercato semi-serio.

Quando siamo arrivati terzi a Dicembre hanno speso 20 milioni per balotelli che hai tempi sembrava essere un calciatore.

Invece ora avevamo solo ex giocatori in panchina e mi sa che non ha fatto neanche il terzo cambio in quanto l'unico che poteva entrare era poli.

Comunque abbiamo fatto una buona partita ed è stata sfida il pareggio.

Un'altra considerazione, Donnarumma è un fenomeno vero.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

che nervi!!! vabbè questo è il calcio! buonissimo secondo tempo, ma siamo stati poco cinici! la rosa è definitivamente troppo corta! maledetta società! 

Gigio 7
Abate 5 
Alex 6
Romagnoli 7
Antonelli 7
Montolivo 5.5 
Bertolacci 5
Kucka 6
Honda 6
Niang 6.5
Bacca 6
Balotelli 5.5
Boateng 5.5

Mihajlovic 6


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Difficile vincere giocando in 9.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

non riuscire a battere un udinese in mutande è roba da pivelli...siamo di una mediocrità pazzesca..


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che sfiga


----------



## J&B (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque siamo anche stati sfortunati,pazienza.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questa partita, al di là dell'evidente sfortuna, mette in luce chiarissima i limiti della nostra rosa. Fuori Bonaventura, sei costretto ad inventarti qualcosa. Fuori Niang, dentro il morto Balotelli. Poi dentro anche l'altro morto Boateng. Una roba oscena ed è tutto dovuto al mercato disastroso di gennaio, avendo venduto Suso senza rimpiazzarlo, in queste occasioni poteva almeno darti il compitino.

Donnarumma 6.5

Abate 5
Alex 6
*Romagnoli 7
*Antonelli 6.5

Honda 6
Montolivo 5.5
Bertolacci 6
Kucka 5.5

Bacca 5.5
Niang 6

Boateng 5
*Balotelli 5*


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

A parte tutto abbiamo avuto pure sfiga, abbiamo fatto il nostro.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma siete tarati?? se kucka e niang hanno avuto problemi fisici, come fate ad accusare Miha che li toglie dal campo......



non sanno più che dire per non ammettere che Sinisa sta facendo un buon lavoro


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Non voglio più mai più illudermi!!!! Mai più. Andate a lavorare



stavolta si può dire tutto ma l'impegno non è mancato. 

sono i 2 tronisti che devono andare a lavorare, assurdo che debbano sempre entrare per contratto, è uno schifo, non si può giocare in 9 tutte le volte.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2016)

Questi siamo...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Niang ha chiesto il cambio, ma le guardate le partite?



Io la ho guardato e ti posso dire che Mihajlovic ha regalato il primo tempo.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Occasione sprecata, ma almeno non abbiamo perso punti su nessuno, aspettando la Roma.
Tanto il terzo posto è impossibile, e arrivare quinti o sesti cambia veramente poco, abbiamo pochissimi giocatori che andranno all'europeo e i preliminari di EL , che si potrebbero giocare anche con la Primavera visto il livello medio degli avversari, non condizionerebbero chissà quanto la preparazione.
Senza contare che il Milan attuale, se i titolari sono al 100% la coppa italia sulla partita secca con la juve la può anche vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Inutile pretendere miracoli. Con questa rosa la qualificazione per l'EL è il massimo. Oggi comunque siamo stati pure sfortunati.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> stavolta si può dire tutto ma l'impegno non è mancato.
> 
> sono i 2 tronisti che devono andare a lavorare, assurdo che debbano sempre entrare per contratto, è uno schifo, non si può giocare in 9 tutte le volte.



Si sono impegnati ma solo nel secondo tempo!!! Per quei due...non mi applico. Se la società non compra nessuno....questo ci meritiamo!


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

Mihajlovic l'unica cosa che ha sbagliato oggi è, probabilmente, spostare Kucka a sinistra nell'undici di partenza.

i cambi sono stati obbligati e non aveva altri rispetto a Boateng e Balotelli.

se fai il 4-4-2 e la società non ti regala neanche un sostituto di Bonaventura o Honda ha poche colpe su questo.


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Meritavamo di vincere 6-1, cribbio. Mai stato così nervoso.





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Giocare per vincere e avere balotelli in campo per un tempo è follia, follia





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meritavamo la vittoria.





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Oggi tanta sfortuna, tante occasioni sprecate il secondo tempo ma c'e' da dire, come sempre, che non abbiamo le riserve. Se fai subentrare il secondo tempo gente come Balotelli e Boateng, non puoi aspettarti proprio nulla.





MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Peccato veramente,il secondo tempo l'abbiamo giocato praticamente solo noi.I due punti persi contro quest'Udinese fanno proprio male. Poi quell'occasione sulla linea di porta è l'emblema della sfiga assurda che ci perseguita.





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Normale quando sei costretto a schierare cose tipo Boateng e Balotelli.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se la sono cercata quando hanno deciso di mettere su questa rosa cortissima e piena di lacune e di chiudere il mercato di Gennaio con Boateng.
> 
> Non c'è nulla di cui sorprendersi. Ora speriamo che Jack e Kucka possa rientrare subito perchè altrimenti sarà ancora più nera la sitauzione.





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cioè, rendiamoci conto che oggi le 3 riserve migliori che potevano entrare erano Boateng, Balotelli e Menez, tutti e 3 sciancati.
> Guardate che panchina avevamo oggi, una roba immonda.





vi quoto tutti


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi siamo...



Il problema è quello... abbiamo 10-11 giocatori che possono giocarsi alla pari con le altre un posto in coppa uefa. Come inizi a combattere con stanchezza, infortuni o squalifiche, inizia il disastro. Le riserve se giocassero sempre non si salverebbero mai.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 7

Abate 5
Alex 6
Romagnoli 6.5
Antonelli 7

Honda 6
Montolivo 6
Bertolacci 6
Kucka 5.5

Bacca 6
Niang 6

Boateng 4.5
Balotelli 5


----------



## 666psycho (7 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma siete tarati?? se kucka e niang hanno avuto problemi fisici, come fate ad accusare Miha che li toglie dal campo......




kucka infortunato?? vero? non lo sapevo, cosa ha fatto? adesso capisco il perché del cambio.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Senza jack(anche a mezzo servizio)non gira nulla.E'il nostro Messi.


----------



## Kaladin85 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il problema è che Balotelli si è anche impegnato,però quelle due punizioni rubate ad Honda e calciate malissimo gridano vendetta.


----------



## Montag84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma di cosa parliamo?

Abbiamo due riserve utilizzabili per i 2 esterni e le due punte: Boateng e Balotelli. E nessuno di questi due riesce a reggere una partita intera, tanto meno sprizza energia. E la colpa sarebbe dell'allenatore?

Ma ringraziamo che abbia trovato la quadra e che riesca a far rendere giocatori a di sopra delle proprie possibilità. E la società intanto vende tre esterni (discutibili quanto volete) su tre cessioni e non prende nessuno.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ma ce la fate a capire che Kuco e Niang sono usciti per infortunio o bisogna farvi un disegnino?


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2016)

Squadra da sesto posto. 
Non ci sarà alcun cambio di marcia, le gerarchie sono queste.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> kucka infortunato?? vero? non lo sapevo, cosa ha fatto? adesso capisco il perché del cambio.



Problema muscolare.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Calabria, Simic, Zapata, Nocerino, Locatelli, Poli, Balotelli, Boateng, Menez. 


Ma è colpa di Sinisa che regala il primo tempo e sbaglia i cambi.
Ahahahahha, muoro


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa parliamo?
> 
> Abbiamo due riserve utilizzabili per i 2 esterni e le due punte: Boateng e Balotelli. E nessuno di questi due riesce a reggere una partita intera, tanto meno sprizza energia. E la colpa sarebbe dell'allenatore?
> 
> Ma ringraziamo che abbia trovato la quadra e che riesca a far rendere giocatori a di sopra delle proprie possibilità. E la società intanto vende tre esterni (discutibili quanto volete) su tre cessioni e non prende nessuno.



This


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Con Guidolin si era con almeno 6 punti in piu'.La soddisfazione del derby e la finale di coppa italia,da giugno si ricomincia e si spera con Conte.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Calabria, Simic, Zapata, Nocerino, Locatelli, Poli, Balotelli, Boateng, Menez.
> 
> 
> Ma è colpa di Sinisa che regala il primo tempo e sbaglia i cambi.
> Ahahahahha, muoro


Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Dopo questa partita questa società dovrebbe essere contestata ancora di più. Mihajlovic ha fatto solo un grande errore, portare in panchina quei due paracarri, due ragazzini farebbero sicuramente meglio. Il decerebrato non sa più nemmeno calciare le punizioni. In campo e in panchina solo chi è in grado di giocare!


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Calabria, Simic, Zapata, Nocerino, Locatelli, Poli, Balotelli, Boateng, Menez.
> 
> 
> Ma è colpa di Sinisa che regala il primo tempo e sbaglia i cambi.
> Ahahahahha, muoro



.


----------



## Hammer (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Di casi Leicester/Chievo dei miracoli ne accadono 1 ogni 10 anni


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Calabria, Simic, Zapata, Nocerino, Locatelli, Poli, Balotelli, Boateng, Menez.
> 
> 
> Ma è colpa di Sinisa che regala il primo tempo e sbaglia i cambi.
> Ahahahahha, muoro



Non servono parole. La panchina dice tutto


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Ma ti rendi conto di che scuse tiri fuori?


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Colpa di Sinisa...Ahahahaahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Potrei scriverti un papiro per risponderti, invece ti lascio nelle tue convinzioni.
Forse quando avremo provato TUTTI gli allenatori del creato, ti convincerai che l'allenatore è l'ultimo responsabile.
Ma tant'è..


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

contro questa udinese...rendiamoci conto..


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Pur di difendere il padrone la gente si rende ridicola agli occhi di tutti... contenti loro


----------



## Henry (7 Febbraio 2016)

Rosa corta e un bel po' di sfiga ed ecco il risultato di oggi. Bertolacci giocatorino mediocre finche` si vuole, ma pure jellato quest'anno. Errore schierare Kucka nel ruolo di Jack.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Per battere il Real Udinese, ci vogliono Banega, Witsel e Garrincha.Tanto e' inutile che difendete lo sfinterista a giugno vi saluta.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

l'11 titolare funziona anche bene,ma le riserve sono incommentabili...e questo problema ci affosserà..


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

Ragazzi oggi Sinisa ha fatto errori tattici anche banali e la squadra, dopo il pareggio di Viola e Inter, doveva entrare in campo praticamente con la bava alla bocca.

BISOGNA vincere assolutamente la prossima anche perché c'è Fiorentina-Inter.

A me dà fastidio che non abbiamo continuità.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per battere il Real Udinese, ci vogliono Banega, Witsel e Garrincha.Tanto e' inutile che difendete lo sfinterista a giugno vi saluta.



Condor, sei tu?


----------



## davoreb (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Quindi immagino che speri in Ranieri al Milan.

I tifosi di Juve e Inter stanno ancora piangendo da quando è andato via.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per battere il Real Udinese, ci vogliono Banega, Witsel e Garrincha.Tanto e' inutile che difendete lo sfinterista a giugno vi saluta.



si e arriva conte a rovinarsi la carriera!!


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Quindi immagino che speri in Ranieri al Milan.
> 
> I tifosi di Juve e Inter stanno ancora piangendo da quando è andato via.


No, spero chiunque tranne il perdente in panchina


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi oggi Sinisa ha fatto errori tattici anche banali e la squadra, dopo il pareggio di Viola e Inter, doveva entrare in campo praticamente con la bava alla bocca.
> Ma non è colpa di Sinisa se è finita così.
> BISOGNA vincere assolutamente la prossima anche perché c'è Fiorentina-Inter.



Ma scusami quali sarebbero gli errori tattici? Kucka al posto di Jack? Chi avrebbe dovuto schierare? La coperta è corta e non ci sono alternative


----------



## robs91 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Il Leicester è una squadra costruita con un senso logico al contrario nostro.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per battere il Real Udinese, ci vogliono Banega, Witsel e Garrincha.Tanto e' inutile che difendete lo sfinterista a giugno vi saluta.



Sei più triste e incommentabile di una prestazione di Balotelli.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Sei più triste e incommentabile di una prestazione di Balotelli.


E tu continua a tifare il perdente interista,sei veramente triste


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il Leicester è una squadra costruita con un senso logico al contrario nostro.


Eh si, ogni scusa e' buona


----------



## The Ripper (7 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ma scusami quali sarebbero gli errori tattici? Kucka al posto di Jack? Chi avrebbe dovuto schierare? La coperta è corta e non ci sono alternative



Kucka è un centrale, perché lo metti largo? Già Bertolacci avrebbe più senso. Oppure Antonelli e DE Sciglio dietro.
Oppure cambi modulo...non è che devi per forza giocare sempre allo stesso modo.
Per me questi sono errori tattici.

Ma per me oggi non abbiamo vinto per errori dei singoli, Montolivo su tutti.


----------



## Ecthelion (7 Febbraio 2016)

Società indegna, vergogna aver ripreso organismi unicellulari come Boateng e Balotelli. Vergogna.


----------



## Baggio (7 Febbraio 2016)

Niente, questo Milan non riesce ad avere continuità, che amarezza

Far segnare Armero poi...


----------



## Aron (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Il Leicester ha un fuoriclasse totale come Mahrez, che trascina tutti gli altri (che scarsi non sono).
E ha una squadra costruita con criterio, non a casaccio.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> *Abbiati, Livieri, De Sciglio, Calabria, Simic, Zapata, Nocerino, Locatelli, Poli, Balotelli, Boateng, Menez. *
> 
> 
> Ma è colpa di Sinisa che regala il primo tempo e sbaglia i cambi.
> Ahahahahha, muoro



Non c'è nulla da aggiungere. Con quella panchina non si può pensare di andare lontano in un campionato.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

l'udinese gioca il peggior calcio della serie A


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kucka è un centrale, perché lo metti largo? Già Bertolacci avrebbe più senso. Oppure Antonelli e DE Sciglio dietro.
> Oppure cambi modulo...non è che devi per forza giocare sempre allo stesso modo.
> Per me questi sono errori tattici.
> 
> Ma per me oggi non abbiamo vinto per errori dei singoli, Montolivo su tutti.



Kucka sulla fascia aveva quantomeno un senso perché ha forza fisica e dribbling, Bertolacci giocando sulla sinistra sarebbe stato inutile perché non ha né dribbling, né cross, al massimo aveva senso a destra dove poteva rientrare sul sinistro e cambiare gioco o provare la conclusione, ma a sinistra non ha senso. 
Cambiare modulo non sarebbe servito e infatti abbiamo fatto una grande partita anche con le assenze.
Di cosa stiamo parlando..


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Kucka è un centrale, perché lo metti largo? Già Bertolacci avrebbe più senso. Oppure Antonelli e DE Sciglio dietro.
> Oppure cambi modulo...non è che devi per forza giocare sempre allo stesso modo.
> Per me questi sono errori tattici.
> 
> Ma per me oggi non abbiamo vinto per errori dei singoli, Montolivo su tutti.



Secondo me il modulo non va assolutamente toccato in questo momento. Bertolacci avrebbe fatto piangere ovunque perché è un giocatorello senza personalità, saresti andato in calo sulla corsia destra dell'Udinese.
Antonelli a De Sciglio avrebbe avuto un senso, forse ma è anche vero che gli esterni di centrocampo giocano a piedi invertiti ed hanno il compito di rientrare sul piede buono per verticalizzare, cosa che Antonelli non è in grado di fare.
Quindi, ti ripeto, per me non si poteva fare altro.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (7 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla da aggiungere. Con quella panchina non si può pensare di andare lontano in un campionato.



La butto là, per me con una panca del genere sei da zona retrocessione


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (7 Febbraio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non c'è nulla da aggiungere. Con quella panchina non si può pensare di andare lontano in un campionato.



Senza considerare che Livieri, Calabria e Locatelli non giocano per questioni di età. Menez è fuori causa da un anno e Nocerino è fuori rosa da Settembre.
In pratica hai due morti tamarri, un difensore ed un terzino di riserva e un incontrista scialbo (Poli). Il nulla totale


----------



## marionep (7 Febbraio 2016)

Io la partita non la commento, è solo polvere di stelle, come se nel 1984/85 avessi commentato Milan-Como 0-2 sul campo innevato, cosa vuoi commentare, prendi e subisci in silenzio aspettando una nuova era.

C'è però una cosa che non capisco: perchè qui ed altrove si assegna al massimo un 7 a Donnarumma, e non un 9 come meriterebbe? Tre miracoli veri (due nell'azione del gol ed uno appena prima del pareggio), cosa deve fare un portiere per meritare il massimo dei voti?
Donnarumma in questo Milan equivale a Baresi e Maldini nel Milan di Farina, ovvero non solo potenzialmente il giocatore più forte al mondo nel ruolo, ma addirittura con le stimmate del giocatore epocale, da classifica all time, sprecato nell'attualità di una compagine di pippe e in un club senza ambizioni. Speriamo tenga duro e qualche benefattore gli permetta di scrivere la nostra storia come i due sopra citati.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Febbraio 2016)

due punti buttati, nel primo tempo da Miha che ha sbagliato la formazione, e ci può anche stare, ma poi non puoi buttar via tutto il primo tempo prima di rimediare,

nel secondo ha fatto benissimo a mettere in campo Balo e Boateng per dimostrare il pattume che gli ha messo a disposizione la società,
nella ripresa i due punti gli ha buttati Galliani.

Abbiamo avuto anche moltissima sfiga, ma mi è sembrata la sfortuna dei poverelli.

Bacca ha giocato bene e non ha sbagliato sul colpo di testa, ci è arrivato distinto ed è stato sfortunato.

Invece la traversa di Bertolacci fondamentalmente è un tiro sbagliato.

In generale la squadra pur correndo è sempre incomprensibilmente compassata nelle giocate, e non ce lo possiamo permettere visto il basso tasso tecnico.

L. Adriano altro che cederlo, è indispensabile anche per i suoi colpi di testa, solo questa società imbe,cille poteva far di tutto per perderlo


----------



## The P (7 Febbraio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Niang ha chiesto il cambio, ma le guardate le partite?



la stavo vedendo da un canale inglese, non l'hanno detto. Se è così ok. E comunque Mihajlovic ha sbagliato, ma devo dargli il merito di aver trovato una quadra.


----------



## Henry (7 Febbraio 2016)

Che le nostre riserve siano immonde e che Miha sia mediocre sono concetti che non si escludono a vicenda, sono entrambi veri...


----------



## Devil (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Eh si, ogni scusa e' buona



Non sono un'estimatore di Mihajlovic ma dire che il Leicester sia una squadra ben costruita non è una scusa, ma un dato oggettivo. Così come è un dato oggettivo che il Milan sia stato assemblato malissimo.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Che le nostre riserve siano immonde e che Miha sia mediocre sono concetti che non si escludono a vicenda, sono entrambi veri...


Osservazione giusta


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Febbraio 2016)

Donnarumma 7,5
Abate 6
Romagnoli 6,5
Alex 6
Antonelli 6,5
Honda 6
Bertolacci 5
Montolivo 6,5
Kucka 5
Niang 7
Bacca 5

Balotelli 5,5
Boateng 5,5


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2016)

Comunque io dico critichiamo un allenatore quando ha una rosa decente a disposizione. Se avessimo avuto molti infortuni saremmo qua a bestemmiare per una posizione in classifica ben peggiore. Con 14 giocatori da serie A non si va da nessuna parte.
Detto questo Mihajlovic ha sbagliato a non iniziare con un altro modulo, con un 433 o un 4231 con un po' più di fantasia e coraggio.


----------



## dyablo65 (7 Febbraio 2016)

quantomeno oggi tutti si sono impegnati , anche nella loro pochezza , pero' sono mancati come sempre i cross dal fondo , che con squadre chiuse come l'udinese sono il solo modo che hai per tentare di segnare.
Sui singoli merita un elogio ulteriore un monumentale gigio che con i suoi miracoli ci ha permesso prima il pareggio e poi di poter credere nella vittoria.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Purtroppo io mi incavolo,ma con una squadra di somari ( tranne Gigio, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca) e' giusto che sia allenata da un altro somaro,il Milan di 10 anni fa l'interista al massimo poteva portare le borracce.Il Milan ormai non e' una societa',gia vedere Balotelli in campo significa che siamo alla frutta.Vi odio tutti.


----------



## marionep (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il Leicester con una squadra di mezze seghe ti vince la Premier



Io darei tre quarti della nostra rosa in cambio non di Vardy o Mahrez (per quelli non basterebbe la rosa intera), ma semplicemente un Drinkwater, un Albrighton o un Kante. Le mezze seghe giocano in serie A, tranne sporadici casi tutti raggruppati in sole due squadre, Napoli e Juve (e il nostro portiere, che infatti temo raggiungerà la Premier a breve). 
Leicester-Napoli andata e ritorno, mi gioco il Leicester tutta la vita, vanno al triplo della velocità. Facile fare i bulli in serie A, il campionato di pippe, pensionati e rifiuti delle altre leghe europee.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Febbraio 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> Io darei tre quarti della nostra rosa in cambio non di Vardy o Mahrez (per quelli non basterebbe la rosa intera), ma semplicemente un Drinkwater, un Albrighton o un Kante. Le mezze seghe giocano in serie A, tranne sporadici casi tutti raggruppati in sole due squadre, Napoli e Juve (e il nostro portiere, che infatti temo raggiungerà la Premier a breve).
> Leicester-Napoli andata e ritorno, mi gioco il Leicester tutta la vita, vanno al triplo della velocità. Facile fare i bulli in serie A, il campionato di pippe, pensionati e rifiuti delle altre leghe europee.



Kante mi piace ma gli altri due sono due mediocri


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Purtroppo io mi incavolo,ma con una squadra di somari ( tranne Gigio, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca) e' giusto che sia allenata da un altro somaro,il Milan di 10 anni fa l'interista al massimo poteva portare le borracce.Il Milan ormai non e' una societa',gia vedere Balotelli in campo significa che siamo alla frutta.Vi odio tutti.


L'interista sarebbe Mihajlovic?
Magari un giorno qualcuno riuscirà a spiegarmi perché sarebbe interista.
No, perché giocare un paio di anni dai cugini non credo che bastino per farne un interista. Come dire che Pirlo sarebbe interista. O Seedorf.

Si farebbe miglior figura nel dire che il serbo sta sui maroni e che dopo alcune partite in crescita finalmente, dopo un mezzo passo falso, possiate tornare a spalare C-A-C-C-A su un qualcuno che indubbiamente ci sta mettendo l'anima. E che paga principalmente colpe non sue, visto che se la coperta è corta i "meriti" sono della società.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

La formazione del primo tempo era un qualcosa di abominevole. Cioè cambia modulo se non hai alternative, ma non mettere Kuco a sinistra. Era totalmente spaesato e da quella parte abbiamo sofferto un po' e preso di conseguenza la rete dello 0-1. Il secondo tempo è stato buono, giocato bene. Tanta sfiga, aldilà che se Boateng è il primo cambio sulle fasce, in una sfida cruciale come quella di oggi, qualche centinaio di domande me le farei.......


----------



## Reblanck (7 Febbraio 2016)

Queste partire vanno vinte e basta e quando è cosi sono segnali che non possiamo arrivare in CL ma cmq insistete a dare le colpe a Mihajlovic ??? Ma non vedete che tranne Donnaruma,Romagnoli,Bonaventura,Niang e Bacca gli altri sono giocatori da zona salvezza ??Vi siete accorti che dobbiamo fare entrare gente come Balotelli e Boateng che sono due ex giocatori di calcio.
Prendetevela con la società non con i giocatori perché oggi sicuramente meritavamo di vincere...dai su è anche sfortuna perché Bacca e Bertolacci si sono mangiati due goal pazzeschi.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'interista sarebbe Mihajlovic?
> Magari un giorno qualcuno riuscirà a spiegarmi perché sarebbe interista.
> No, perché giocare un paio di anni dai cugini non credo che bastino per farne un interista. Come dire che Pirlo sarebbe interista. O Seedorf.
> 
> Si farebbe miglior figura nel dire che il serbo sta sui maroni e che dopo alcune partite in crescita finalmente, dopo un mezzo passo falso, possiate tornare a spalare C-A-C-C-A su un qualcuno che indubbiamente ci sta mettendo l'anima. E che paga principalmente colpe non sue, visto che se la coperta è corta i "meriti" sono della società.


Qua si parla dei punti buttati con squadrette in casa, io ne conto almeno 9 punti.Che poi Miha e' un somaro e un perdente lo dice il suo curriculum, mai vinto niente e quasi sempre esonerato.Grazie per il derby ma a giugno fuori.La societa' si sa che e' allo sbando e purtroppo bisogna fare il massimo con quello che passa al convento.Io resto della mia convinzione che con Donadoni o Guidolin almeno 4 punti in piu' in classifica l'avremmo avuti.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Qua si parla dei punti buttati con squadrette in casa, io ne conto almeno 9 punti.Che poi Miha e' un somaro e un perdente lo dice il suo curriculum, mai vinto niente e quasi sempre esonerato.Grazie per il derby ma a giugno fuori.La societa' si sa che e' allo sbando e purtroppo bisogna fare il massimo con quello che passa al convento.Io resto della mia convinzione che con Donadoni o Guidolin almeno 4 punti in piu' in classifica l'avremmo avuti.



ahaha con 4 punti in più sempre sesto sei.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> ahaha con 4 punti in più sempre sesto sei.


A 2 punti dal terzo pero'


----------



## gheorghehagi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Honda deve tirare le punizioni...diteglielo a sinisa


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> A 2 punti dal terzo pero'



ma visto che tu hai già dato i verdetti ad oggi con 4 punti in più siamo quinti o sesti.


----------



## gheorghehagi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Queste partire vanno vinte e basta e quando è cosi sono segnali che non possiamo arrivare in CL ma cmq insistete a dare le colpe a Mihajlovic ??? Ma non vedete che tranne Donnaruma,Romagnoli,Bonaventura,Niang e Bacca gli altri sono giocatori da zona salvezza ??Vi siete accorti che dobbiamo fare entrare gente come Balotelli e Boateng che sono due ex giocatori di calcio.
> Prendetevela con la società non con i giocatori perché oggi sicuramente meritavamo di vincere...dai su è anche sfortuna perché Bacca e Bertolacci si sono mangiati due goal pazzeschi.


Tranne donnarumma romagnoli bonaventura niang bacca e honda


----------



## gheorghehagi (7 Febbraio 2016)

Antonelli in difesa sta bucando un po' troppo


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Tutti i pareggini inutili che abbiamo fatto sono la differenza tra il sesto e il terzo posto, questa partita era un bonus per avvicinarsi ancora di più prima dello scontro diretto tra la terza e la quarta, hanno pareggiato anche le altre quindi non cambierà assolutamente nulla dopo oggi, purtroppo.
Il campionato è ancora lunghissimo, vedremo, io non mi aspetto nulla di nulla tanto più di due vittorie di fila non le facciamo.


----------



## Reblanck (7 Febbraio 2016)

gheorghehagi ha scritto:


> Tranne donnarumma romagnoli bonaventura niang bacca e honda



Honda lol


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Qua si parla dei punti buttati con squadrette in casa, io ne conto almeno 9 punti.Che poi Miha e' un somaro e un perdente lo dice il suo curriculum, mai vinto niente e quasi sempre esonerato.Grazie per il derby ma a giugno fuori.La societa' si sa che e' allo sbando e purtroppo bisogna fare il massimo con quello che passa al convento.Io resto della mia convinzione che con Donadoni o Guidolin almeno 4 punti in piu' in classifica l'avremmo avuti.


Eh, beh, certo.
Donandoni e Guidolin fenomenali, manco avessi detto chissà chi.


----------



## DannySa (7 Febbraio 2016)

Certo, classici discorsi, l'anno scorso probabilmente si diceva questo:
Inzaghi? probabilmente con un sergente come Sinisa avremmo minimo 8-10 punti in più.
Classici innamoramenti per gli allenatori che stanno facendo bene in provincia, a noi servirebbe ben altro e io mi accontenterei di avere una squadra buona/forte e un allenatore scarsino piuttosto che il contrario.


----------



## Sanji (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Purtroppo io mi incavolo,ma con una squadra di somari ( tranne Gigio, Romagnoli, Bonaventura e Bacca) e' giusto che sia allenata da un altro somaro,il Milan di 10 anni fa l'interista al massimo poteva portare le borracce.Il Milan ormai non e' una societa',gia vedere Balotelli in campo significa che siamo alla frutta.Vi odio tutti.


----------



## Sanji (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Qua si parla dei punti buttati con squadrette in casa, io ne conto almeno 9 punti.Che poi Miha e' un somaro e un perdente lo dice il suo curriculum, mai vinto niente e quasi sempre esonerato.Grazie per il derby ma a giugno fuori.La societa' si sa che e' allo sbando e purtroppo bisogna fare il massimo con quello che passa al convento.Io resto della mia convinzione che con Donadoni o Guidolin almeno 4 punti in piu' in classifica l'avremmo avuti.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> L'interista sarebbe Mihajlovic?
> Magari un giorno qualcuno riuscirà a spiegarmi perché sarebbe interista.
> No, perché giocare un paio di anni dai cugini non credo che bastino per farne un interista. Come dire che Pirlo sarebbe interista. O Seedorf.
> 
> Si farebbe miglior figura nel dire che il serbo sta sui maroni e che dopo alcune partite in crescita finalmente, dopo un mezzo passo falso, possiate tornare a spalare C-A-C-C-A su un qualcuno che indubbiamente ci sta mettendo l'anima. E che paga principalmente colpe non sue, visto che se la coperta è corta i "meriti" sono della società.



Grazie.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Febbraio 2016)

Della corsa al terzo posto non mi importa granchè, ve lo immaginate un Milan sulla falsa riga di quello degli ultimi anni andare a giocare contro Barca, Bayern e PSG ? no grazie, gli stupri in eurovisione non mi mancano per niente. Alla fine il vero obiettivo è l'Europa League, e il pareggio del Sassuolo rende meno amaro questo pomeriggio. L'unica cosa che mi fa veramente incaz.. è il non aver sfruttato il passo falso dell'Inter.


----------



## Devil (7 Febbraio 2016)

La verità sta nel mezzo, come sempre d'altronde: Mihajlovic ha obbiettivamente le sue belle responsabilità, la formazione messa in campo oggi non ha né capo né coda. Però c'è anche da dire che il materiale messogli a disposizione è imbarazzante, alcuni giocatori del Milan farebbero fatica ad essere titolari in Serie B. Quindi sì, Mihajlovic non è un fenomeno, ma neanche un brocco. Visto che le speranze di vedere il Milan ceduto a persone in grado di farci tornare grandi sono definitivamente tramontate, io andrei avanti col serbo anche l'anno prossimo. Poi, ovviamente, se dovesse arrivare Donadoni sarei comunque felice. Non lo reputo molto più bravo di Sinisa, ma credo che in un certo senso sia giusto che venga offerta anche a Robertone la possibilità di sedere sulla panchina rossonera.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> La verità sta nel mezzo, come sempre d'altronde: Mihajlovic ha obbiettivamente le sue belle responsabilità, la formazione messa in campo oggi non ha né capo né coda. Però c'è anche da dire che il materiale messogli a disposizione è imbarazzante, alcuni giocatori del Milan farebbero fatica ad essere titolari in Serie B. Quindi sì, Mihajlovic non è un fenomeno, ma neanche un brocco. Visto che le speranze di vedere il Milan ceduto a persone in grado di farci tornare grandi sono definitivamente tramontate, io andrei avanti col serbo anche l'anno prossimo. Poi, ovviamente, se dovesse arrivare Donadoni sarei comunque felice. Non lo reputo molto più bravo di Sinisa, ma credo che in un certo senso sia giusto che venga offerta anche a Robertone la possibilità di sedere sulla panchina rossonera.


Prossimo anno Conte, per favore non scherziamo,ben venga anche Donadoni


----------



## Sotiris (7 Febbraio 2016)

io detesto Mihajlovic e non ho problemi a richiamarlo "interista". forse lo detesto perché lo associo a Mancini che detesto ancora di più.

però oggi la squadra ha giocato, meritava di vincere e non ha vinto non per colpa di Mihajlovic.

insisto che l'arbitraggio insieme alla rosa corta negli esterni di centrocampo hanno inciso molto, forse soprattutto l'arbitraggio comunque.


----------



## arcanum (7 Febbraio 2016)

Oggi meritavamo la vittoria, la prestazione è stata comunque buona nonostante alcuni giocatori adattati (gli esterni nello specifico, ossia i principali creatori del nostro gioco). Mihajlovic non si tocca


----------



## Devil (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Prossimo anno Conte, per favore non scherziamo,ben venga anche Donadoni



Conte non verrà mai al Milan soprattutto ora che la trattativa per la cessione della società è definitivamente saltata.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> E tu continua a tifare il perdente interista,sei veramente triste



Io tifo la maglia, i colori, nessun giocatore, nessun allenatore. Le tue crociate contro l'allenatore di turno non porteranno a nulla. E' questo genere di tifoseria che ci ha portati ad essere nella situazione in cui siamo ora. Quest'anno è colpa di Mihajlovic, quello prima era colpa di Inzaghi, quello prima ancora era colpa di Seedorf, quello prima ancora ancora era colpa di Allegri. And the story goes on. Chi sarà il prossimo? Quanti allenatore ancora dovremo cambiare per far aprire gli occhi a tifosi come te e far capire che l'allenatore è l'ultimo a poter essere sul banco degli imputati? Ma del resto, dal tuo nick e dal tuo avatar avevo già compreso che fossi uno di quelli che vive in un passato che cerca di riesumare e non si rassegna all'idea che quel passato non ritornerà. Almeno non adesso. Almeno non fino a quando al comando ci saranno quei due, quei due contro cui te la dovresti prendere sul serio, altro che l'allenatore. Il Milan non può pareggiare con l'Udinese perché ha vinto "7Champions", vero? Bello il passato. Ma, come ha scritto una penna ben più autorevole della mia, "E succede così. Ti metti a fissare i ricordi, e ti riempi gli occhi di passato e non vedi più niente." Oppure ancora: "La memoria è una cosa ingannevole. In un attimo, da un luna park di delizie, pregno degli aromi della fanciullezza, del neon lampeggiante della pubertà, di tutto quello zucchero filato sentimentale... ci si ritrova in luoghi in cui non andresti mai..." Quindi, il mio consiglio è quello di aprire gli occhi ed accettare quello che siamo diventati: una squadra da metà classifica. 
Saluti, buon inizio settimana.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2016)

Bello vedere tutta quella gente che nelle ultime due vittorie se ne stava zitta ed ora non ha perso tempo in uno sfortunato pareggio di andar subito a criticare il mister. Purtroppo nel popolo rossonero c'è più di qualcuno che gode quando non si vince.


----------



## Lambro (7 Febbraio 2016)

Si però una squadra da metà classifica con il monte ingaggi tra i piú alti (o il piú alto?) della serieA e una campagna acquisti faraonica.. D'accordo sul realismo, nn siamo piú quelli che prendevano shevchenko o weah, ovvero il meglio che la c. Campioni mostrava, ma non siamo neanche il sassuolo, la realtà é che dovremmo poter combattere per un terzo posto e che credo lo faremo fino alla fine, oggi non siamo andati bene nel primo tempo, ma nel secondo meritavamo nettamente di vincerla


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Si però una squadra da metà classifica *con il monte ingaggi tra i piú alti (o il piú alto?) della serieA e una campagna acquisti faraonica*.. D'accordo sul realismo, nn siamo piú quelli che prendevano shevchenko o weah, ovvero il meglio che la c. Campioni mostrava, ma non siamo neanche il sassuolo, la realtà é che dovremmo poter combattere per un terzo posto e che credo lo faremo fino alla fine, oggi non siamo andati bene nel primo tempo, ma nel secondo meritavamo nettamente di vincerla



Ma penso proprio di no. La Juve ci dà un abisso, l'Inter penso pure, se paghi cos+ i giocatori darai loro anche bei stipendi, la Roma anche ha speso tanto negli anni e ha giocatori non da top stipendio ma prendono tanto.

Anche il Napoli, quelli davanti sono tutti importanti e credo arrivino a 2mln per uno.


E secondo me avere il monte ingaggi più alto è un vanto, perchè vuol dire che te lo puoi permettere, e se te lo puoi permettere vuol dire che lavori bene.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bello vedere tutta quella gente che nelle ultime due vittorie se ne stava zitta ed ora non ha perso tempo in uno sfortunato pareggio di andar subito a criticare il mister. Purtroppo nel popolo rossonero c'è più di qualcuno che gode quando non si vince.



Poi che non salissero sul carro se andiamo in champions (semicit.).


----------



## Danielsan (8 Febbraio 2016)

La strada è quella giusta per me, il primo tempo non siamo riusciti a trovari i tempi giusti della giocata e il gol subito non ci ha aiutato. Nel secondo tempo c'è stata una reazione di squadra, si poteva portare a casa con un pò piu di fortuna ma in questo momento non scambierei questo punto con una vittoria arrivata magari da due calci piazzati e giocata male. 

Non avere alternative sugli esterni è pazzesco. Secondo me tra le prime 8 squadre ci siamo solo noi cosi corti sugli esterni(con l'aggravante che col 4-4-2 abbiamo deciso di giocarci già da prima di Gennaio.)
Che non mi si venga a dire che Boateng e Niang sono esterni.


----------



## VonVittel (8 Febbraio 2016)

Nel complesso abbiamo giocato bene e dato continuità alla nostra idea di gioco. Abbiamo però sofferto nel costruire azioni e nel difendere sul lato sinistro, a causa della mancanza di sostituti di Jack nel ruolo di ES (El Shaarawy faceva così schifo da riserva?). Kucka è bravissimo come CC spaccatutto, ma come esterno adattato di sinistra non ha reso bene. il gol dell'udinese (squadra indecente che merita la b per i giocatori che ha e il gioco che esprime) è nato da un'azione sulla sinistra, dove Antonelli era isolato e non aveva il supporto difensivo dell'esterno di centrocampo. Più in generale nel primo tempo il canovaccio è stato questo. Poi appena viene inserito un giocatore che si adatta un po' di più su quel lato, segniamo subito e dominiamo in lungo e in largo. Miha però doveva capirlo che bisognava mettere Niang (persino Boateng) oppure passare al 4-3-3. Abbiamo pagato questa scelta. Ora testa al Genoa, servono 3 punti assolutamente


----------



## Serginho (8 Febbraio 2016)

Senza un aiutino dal mercato saremo sempre costretti ad alti e bassi, e' inutile


----------



## folletto (8 Febbraio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bello vedere tutta quella gente che nelle ultime due vittorie se ne stava zitta ed ora non ha perso tempo in uno sfortunato pareggio di andar subito a criticare il mister. Purtroppo nel popolo rossonero c'è più di qualcuno che gode quando non si vince.



Giustissimo, questa squadra inizia ad avere un senso grazie anche a Sinisa. Ieri *ha dovuto* cambiare Niang e Kucka per non rischiare infortuni seri che per noi sarebbero devastanti. Ma avete visto chi avevamo in panchina?
Ma prendetevela con chi non è riuscito nemmeno a farsi prestare Perotti dal suo amico prezioso, e Perotti (che a me neanche piace) sarebbe stato ORO ieri. Perotti è una valida alternativa sugli esterni, sia a destra che a sinistra, e potrebbe anche fare il trequartista nell'"amato" 4312, e anche la seconda punta. 
Insultate chi deve essere insultato e abbiate un pò di rispetto per uno che sta lavorando con un gruppo di 15 giocatori, Mihajlovic farà i suoi errori come tutti ma è innegabile che dalla partita con la Roma si sta vedendo in campo una squadra dignitosa e che fa punti. Potevamo iniziare prima a giocare meglio? Forse sì, ma con un pizzico di fortuna in più con gli arbitri ed in generale potevamo essere lì a giocarcela con Roma e Inter che non sono trascendentali ma almeno hanno una rosa ben più ampia della nostra.
Non amo Sinisa, ma non posso fare altro che rispettarlo e dargli atto di quanto sta facendo. Forza Milan e VERGOGNA per chi gestisce questa società.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Febbraio 2016)

Come ha giocato bertolacci?
Io l ho trovato inadeguato ad una partita di serie a


----------



## mistergao (8 Febbraio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato bertolacci?
> Io l ho trovato inadeguato ad una partita di serie a



Secondo me invece non ha giocato poi così male, diciamo che ha sofferto la generale mancanza di idee della squadra, però non lo metterei certo tra i peggiori. La sua prestazione è stata da 5 - 5.5, come tanti dei suoi compagni.


----------



## Il Genio (8 Febbraio 2016)

Arrivo tardi, ma arrivo.

A mio modo di vedere oggi non si può imputare nulla a nessuno, semplicemente siamo stati molto sfortunati e si sono palesate, una volta in più, le carenze qualitative di questa squadra soprattutto sugli esterni.

Abate e Antonelli sono due onesti mestieranti, nulla più, non azzeccano un cross neanche per sbaglio benchè nulla gli si possa rimproverare a livello di impegno e corsa perchè mettono sempre l'anima, ma questa è una squadra di calcio, non una società di atletica leggera.

A Mihajlovic oggi contesto solo una cosa, l'aver messo Kucka in fascia.
In fascia serve gente ad elevato tasso di qualità, che salta l'uomo facilmente creando la superiorità, non per niente noi abbiamo Jack.
Lui è 80% veemenza fisica e 20% qualità, non è un caso che nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato in 10.

Il buon pasticcione marrone, seppur mediocre, in 10 minuti ha dimostrato cosa si debba fare in quel ruolo.

Lo stesso boateng non ne ha combinata una.

Col senno di poi è facile, 
Non so in che condizioni fosse, ma Menez in 10-15 minuti alla fine poteva scombinare tutto.


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Arrivo tardi, ma arrivo.
> 
> A mio modo di vedere oggi non si può imputare nulla a nessuno, semplicemente siamo stati molto sfortunati e si sono palesate, una volta in più, le carenze qualitative di questa squadra soprattutto sugli esterni.
> 
> ...



Kuko ha fatto una brutta partita, completamente fuori ruolo, pure il gol subito parte da un suo errore di posizionamento. 

Certo li ci poteva giocare in alternativa solamente Niang, obbligandoti a schierare li davanti uno tra Boa e Balo, due che mi fanno venire i brividi per quanto ex atleti siano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Febbraio 2016)

per una volta non posso dire niente alla squadra...siamo semplicemente stati sfigati da morire...poi ovvio se non si hanno ali di riserva questi sono i rischi...dirigenza infame


----------

